# New to Ironmag



## Stumpjumper85 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello everyone. Like many people, covid has really put a damper on my fit life. I went about 3 months without working out (due to gyms closing and just being too lazy to stick to the home/park training). In this time I not only lost about 15-20lbs, but I lost my long time supplement supplier. With the gyms opening now (in my area at least), I look forward to getting back go where I was before all the shutdowns started. 
A little a out myself...
I am an IFBB mens physique pro, personal trainer and love my kitties! If I can be of assistance to anyone please dont hesitate to ask. Nice to meet yall


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## brazey (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome to the board


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!  Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## CoachB84 (Sep 8, 2020)

Stump
i know the feeling! Glad your here!


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------

